# Horn Help !



## Mr.MasonDixon (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello so i hit a coyote at low speed and it did some light damage to the bumper near the horn not noticeable. After that my horn has always sounded sick, the other day it stopped working and i checked the fuses the one was blown. Is there only that one fuse for the horn set up or is there more. it sounds like it did before it stopped working almost like the low horn is working and not the hi tone. when i double lock the door no horn sounds and when i mash panic it does the first three small horn toots and then silent. I was wondering what u guys thought. if the low tone horn works maybe i can just replace the whole horn assembly ? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Remove the bumper cover and check the horn if the fuse was blown could be some unseen damage


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

My horn sounds just like yours and I never hit anything. I just figured the horn was shot.


----------



## Mr.MasonDixon (Jan 25, 2013)

ive done that didnt notice any damage to the horn ?


----------

